

Building guns with a 3D printer - FredericJ
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/07/26/the-worlds-first-3d-printed-gun-is-a-terrifying-thing/

======
pavel_lishin
An interesting preview of what we'll have to face if Cornucopia machines are
ever invented.

